# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Vetëm fjalë shpirti

## fara

Vargu vargun therrete
rrjellin si ujevare,
shpirti vetem flete
cdo gje ka parapare.

Permbyte e rrotullon
kosmos e planet,
jug- veri bashkon
kete pune e bene lehte.

Nese eshte ne qef
ligjerimin s'do ta ndal,
nje teme kur e rref
tjetres perkushtim i fale.

Nuk lodhet shpirti 
kjo pune i pelqen ,
pasuri ne drite qe qiti
vetem kenaqesi ndjen.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Fjala e shpirtit 
mund te lendon
mund edhe te gezon
mundet nje te lenduar ta sherone
munde nje te lumtur ta shkatron.

*

----------


## fara

Pershendetje Suada.

----------


## fara

I THASH MAMIT

I thash mami une
ti je jete per mua,
e di si eshte kjo pune
ne jemi mishi  me thua.

I thash mamit une
perdite me shume kam me te dasht,
kuptohet kjo pune
se jemi si mishi me asht.

i thash mamit ;- meme!
kur te rritem jeta do na ndaj,
tha; - ne shpirt ne vend beme
une ty aty do te te mbaj.

----------


## fara

Per Lorisin

Eshte diell me vete
veq e veq cdo sy,
per ball tyre po u gjete
do te te kaploj nje shkendi.

Kane gezim ,hare
bote te paster,te padjallzuar,
koha humbet fare
kete mrekulli kur mbane ne duar.

Ky eshte Lorisi simpatik
tullumbace i ka faqet,
nuk flet por  perdore mimike
se ende se ka mbush nje vjete.

----------


## fara

MOMENTI

Momenti te bene mbret
po fitove  lotarine,
momenti edhe te vret
po te shkeli nje makine.

Momenti dy zemra lidhe
rastesisht takohen,behen miq,
ndodh problemin e zgjidhe
te vjen si sihariq.

Momenti eshte si ere
per te mire ,a keq te prek,
i destinuar thone perhere
kush nga rruga se hek.

----------


## fara

E verteta

Ne cast ke pak pasiguri
te duket se e tradhton veten,
por ke paqe ne vazhdimsi
kur e thua te verteten.

Ka castine genjeshtra 
e verteta ka perjetesine,
e para,eshte si rrobat e vjetra
e dyta, e vleren e arit arrine.

Te verteten kush thote
pa kaluar kufi ,limit,
do respektohet sot e mot
se e ka brendine plote drite.

----------


## fara

Egoiste ,altruiste

Une jam egoiste 
une jam altruiste,
jam te dyja bashk 
motra me therriste.

I them je gabim
 njera ,o tjetra je,
shqarim me ofroi
ju tregoi si me tha dje;

Lektyren ta jap
dicka te re meso,
por gojen mos e hape
cokollaten mos kerko.

Por nje katror cokollate
me ofroi me dashuri,
ishte vetem gallate
desha te te tregoj, se di.

----------


## fara

Syri

Shetite syri ore e cast
ne hapsiren pa mbarim,
por mund te veni bast
se imazhet si ka ne posedim.

Sepse syri nuk veren
nese truri s'eshte ne aksion,
nese truri me sakt flen
syri sheh ,por nuk logjikon.

Syri e ka edhe nje rol
shpirti permes tij e luan,
ti s'ke nevoj me fol
syri te tradhton kurre vuan.

----------


## fara

Ftohte ,nxehte

Mamaja ime
nuk perdore dajak,
 fjale te pista, as mallkime
keto si ka merak.

Por ta dini ama
dicka qe nuk dua perdore,
thote dhuratte nuk ka
ose s'ka filma vizatimor.

Kjo quhet ndeshkim
dhe kur une e teproj,
s'ka luhatje ne kete zbatim
dhe pse falje kerkoj.

Por kur jam i mire
mami eshte me e lumtura ne bote,
me jep dhurate me deshire
stimulim kesaj i thote.

Ftohte nxehte
mami quan kete metode,
qe te mesoj se ne jete
me punet e mira je komode.

Kurse veprimet e keqija
ku pastaj ndeshkohem ,
s'dua te jene te mija
prej tyre dua te largohem.

----------


## fara

E bukura

Te bukuren kur e sheh
shpirti yne reagon,
zemra me fort rreh
se na pelqen tregon.

Pa thene gje flet
se i pelqen lodra e blere,
kur pregatitemi per det
te kalojme bukur edhe nje vere.

Nje lule te bukur kur sheh
merre arome dhe shijon,
ne kete rast zemra qete rreh
eshte kenaqesi qe relaks ofron.

Gjera te bukura 
ka rreth nesh kudo,
besoj eshte edhe flutura
qe ti ta kesh shoqe do.

Te bukuren abstrakte
qe eshte fjale e e thene,
qe per te s'ka fakte
por mbrese na ka lene.

Ka gjera te bukura
abstrakte dhe reale,
si me larte flutura
 ose buzeqeshja qe me fale.

----------


## fara

Nje keshille

Eshte e mire nje keshille
kur ta japin me shpirt,
deshmon casje te atille
qe ti vete nuk e ke dite.

Ndoshta ndonjehere
te duhet e rende e pa baze,
casti te shendrrohet ne ferr
fjalet e pamatura ke zbraze.

Shpirti e rregullon kete stuhi
 qetesohet ,fiton paqe,
e kupton se ajo fjale
tiketon mu ato caqe.

Por edhe pa s'te pelqeu
vare diku ne mur,
keshtu nje e moshuar me rrefeu
mund te te duhet herdo kur.

----------


## skender76

Per ca dite, qe t'shtrihesh ne rere
duhet t'punosh muaj te tere....
Per ca rrecka, qe t'mbeshtillesh
nga puna ne pune, duhet te hidhesh....
Per ca letra, dhe asgje me shume
sherbetore, ne shpi te huaje....

Por!
Por t'shijosh kte mrekulli
te mjafton, dhe njeri sy....

----------


## fara

Dashuria per atdhe

Eshta toke, eshte dhe
eshte e heshtur sikur fle,
neve ne dore na ka lene
ti bejme shpirti c'na ka thene.

E shpirti na thote
te jete kopesht me lule plote,
cdo pellembe mbi dhe
te krenohet qe na ka ne.

Per ne shqiptare
mileniumi i trete eshte i mbare,
te punojme edhe me shume
mbaresia te rrjelle si lum.

Se atdheu ka fytyre
shikohet si ne pasqyre,
bota kete imazh shikon
nese jemi te mire na respekton.

Por nuk matet me bukuri
dhe nuk ka kufi,
dashuria per atdhe
vendin ku kemi le.

----------


## fara

Pavaresia

Ishte fjale e ndaluar
Kosova republike,
prape grilave ka jetuar
ai qe e ka thene pa frike.

Eshte kjo jete e jetuar
ku deshira nuk shuhej kurre,
djali nga babai ka trasheguar
bindjen se do ndodhe herdo kur.

Gjaku s'eshte bere kurre uje
e pavaresise me deshire ju fal,
do festohet nder shekuj
se eshte rruga qe kush se ndal.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

*Zemra ime e lenduar
mos lejo shpirtin te udhetoj,
pa njera tjetren ska vler jeta
prandaj te lutem ri dhe mos nguro.*

----------


## fara

Nene Teraza

Nene Tereza
eshte  shenjtreshe,
nje njolle te zeze
ne jete s'mund t'ja gjesh.

Ajo nuk pyeti
kush beri ato plage,
nuk vuante nga inati
shkonte te ndihmoj vrap.

Nuk morri gje per veti
veq per njerezite ne bote,
njeriu tek ajo gjeti
nje fole te ngrohte.

Dhe per fatin tone
ajo eshte shqiptare,
eshte nga dheu jone
 per kete jam krenare.

Por edhe bota duket
nga ajo merre mesim,
si njeriu nuk druhet 
te fal vetem miresi.

----------


## fara

Mjegulla

Ligjet e natyres kane rregulla
gjate nje viti patjeter ndodhe,
te na vizitoj edhe mjegulla
avuj te dendur dhe te ftohte.

Duket si bote jo reale
tym, bardhesi ,ndonjehere teper,
te ishte pikture them normale
do ishte e mire kjo veper.

Sa me e dendur te jete
shikimin na e turbullon,
astmatiku problem do te kete
 se frymemarrjen ja veshtireson.

----------


## fara

Kujtimi

Kur erdhi pavaresia
Dini perplote gezim
tha; - qenka e mire pavaresia
dhe vazhdoi me tregim.

Torte, lenge,e ushqim
merrnim cka donim,
asnje gje s'kish qmim
pa para na ofronin.

Dini i kish pese vjete
kur u shpalle pavaresia,
cka ka ndodhur vertete
do ja tregoi ardhemeria.

Por jam e sigurt
perjete do mbaj mend,
embelesirat qe me 17 shkurt
ishin falas dhe ne cdo kend.

----------


## stern

*Fjale Shpirti

Mos u ngrys prej deshperimit
nese zemra te genjen
hesht ne diten e mundimit
rishtas dit e gazit vjen*

----------

